# Game 1: Pistons @ Heat (11/1/07 8:00 PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Thursday, November 1st, 2007 | 8:00 pm | TNT*








*@*










*Team Records* 

Miami Heat (0-0)
Detroit Pistons (0-0)


*Starting Lineups*

[url=http://www.nba.com/playerfile/ricky_davis/index.html?nav=page][/url]



*Heat Bench*
Smush Parker
 Alonzo Mourning 
 Penny Hardaway
Mark Blount
Alexander Johnson
Joel Anthony 
Earl Barron
Chris Quinn 
Daequan Cook​


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

If my fellow Piston fans don't show up in our thread, I'll be here! Best of luck to both teams. I'm excited to see Ricky D in red.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I think our matchup will be Haslem vs. Sheed and Shaq vs. McDyess...Shaq would be roadkill if he had to try and stick with Sheed away from the hoop.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Yes, it's the logical matchup. I'm looking for Shaq to do some damage against McDyess


Billups will probably abuse Williams like he usually does


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

McDyess and Sheed are pretty interchangeable so they'll both be switching from center to PF and vice versa, and will both be guarding Shaq on the defensive end at some point. But obviously when we're on D, Shaq will be guarding McDyess. We still havent heard who's starting at SF but I hope its Dorell. I dont wanna watch Penny get abused by Prince.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Too bad Wade's not playing, and to bad he wont be back for awhile, i miss watching him play!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dwyane Wade said:


> Too bad Wade's not playing, and to bad he wont be back for awhile, i miss watching him play!


Yeah, we havent seen him play at full speed and health since February. But we're only a couple weeks away and a little after that, he'll be back to his usual, dominant self.


----------



## Vivaldi (Nov 12, 2006)

We'll have Ricky to make up the ****yness of not having Wade.


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

Yeah mad props on having someone filling in for wade... I see us not actually getting blown out... Hell maybe hopefully a win.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

wade2shaq said:


> Yeah, we havent seen him play at full speed and health since February. But we're only a couple weeks away and a little after that, he'll be back to his usual, dominant self.


Who knows if he will..Im wishing so


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Lets Get Our Freaking Rings Back!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

> It would be a stretch to say Dorell Wright won the starting spot at small forward, at least based on his .238 preseason shooting.
> 
> But there was the fourth-year swingman Tuesday at AmericanAirlines Arena, in a white jersey at practice, alongside Shaquille O'Neal, Udonis Haslem, Ricky Davis and Jason Williams. By contrast, Penny Hardaway, the next most likely option to open at small forward, was in a red jersey, with other second-team options.
> 
> ...


Ira thinks Dorell is starting at SF, and Davis at SG


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

I....can't....wait!


:cheers:


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Well, it can't possibly be as bad as opening night was last year!  :cheers:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Flash is the Future said:


> Well, it can't possibly be as bad as opening night was last year!  :cheers:


That's true...or I hope.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Lets say Dorell doesnt do well and doesnt prove himself to be in teh starting lineup for when Wade comes back..They say Ricky Davis would start then, but i'd almost rather have Penny b/c i want ricky to come of the bench, but then again then we'd lack at permiter defense again...It'd be nice to see Dorell pick it up, if not on offense atleast be a great permiter defendre so we can have him out there for D..I guess we're also about to find out tommorrow how good of a permiter defender Ricky is, he'll prob be going against Rip which isnt easy at all..


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Oh and i wonder if Penny is better today then EJ is today, since we have penny now, whos ovbously not as good as EJ on defense but anyway we showed little interest in EJ, and took penny so we'll see, Riles had to have a reason that he didnt show interest in EJ despite his defense b/c now we have Penny


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

I really wish they would have been able to snag Grant Hill


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Dwyane Wade said:


> Oh and i wonder if Penny is better today then EJ is today, since we have penny now, whos ovbously not as good as EJ on defense but anyway we showed little interest in EJ, and took penny so we'll see, Riles had to have a reason that he didnt show interest in EJ despite his defense b/c now we have Penny


Penny and EJ are two different players though. We can't expect Penny to play D like EJ, and we wouldn't expect EJ to set up guys on offense like Penny will. Time will tell, but I'm really not concerned about not having Eddie...


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

When did we get Davis? I'm so out of the loop...


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

I cant predict us beating the Pistons without Wade
but I do hope we make it close, and Davis/Shaq look like they click...... and Wright does the little things, ie rebounding and defense at the 3 position----that isn't pushing it I hope.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

I'm excited to see what Ricky can do


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Halo 3 has been keeping busy. damn. season opener already tomorrow? now im getting really excited


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

PartisanRanger said:


> When did we get Davis? I'm so out of the loop...


About a week ago we did....

Walker
Doleac
Simien
Cash
Future pick

for

Davis
Blount


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

vBookie rules

So, with the point spread that I put in to place (starting with this game), the Pistons have to beat the Heat by more than 4 points for them to "win" this event. The Heat have to come within 4 points of the Pistons, or actually win the game, for them to "win" this event.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Rip Hamilton is out for tonight's game.



> *Pistons' Hamilton out for Heat opener*
> 
> MIAMI - The playing field has gotten a bit more level for the Heat's opener tonight against the visiting Detroit Pistons.
> 
> Detroit guard Richard Hamilton did not travel for the game at AmericanAirlines Arena due to what the Pistons are terming family reasons.


http://www.sun-sentinel.com/sports/basketball/heat/sfl-heat110107,0,2754999.story


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

it will help us with Rip out

without Wade and with Ricky not playing 1 minute of real time with the team we will still fall short in this game, but without Rip it will definitely help us out

the main thing is, as it always is, is guarding Billups. We cant let him kill us. The thing is, with Jwill guarding him, and Smush as his backup, he probably is going to kill us again


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

rip not playing is only fair! no wade, no rip!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Gio305 said:


> rip not playing is only fair! no wade, no rip!


Still a little unfair


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Why do people keep mentioning Penny? Penny is going to fill the Michael Doleac role as 11th man in the rotation. He might get about 10 minutes a game until Wade gets back and then he is going to have about 40 DNP-Coach's Decision.


I just want to put it out there now so nobody can say that I didn't say it: Miami will be the #2 seed in the playoffs.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

I'll go with the #3 seed. 

Chicago: 57-25
Boston: 55-27
Miami: 54-28


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

adam said:


> Why do people keep mentioning Penny? Penny is going to fill the Michael Doleac role as 11th man in the rotation. He might get about 10 minutes a game until Wade gets back and then he is going to have about 40 DNP-Coach's Decision.
> 
> 
> I just want to put it out there now so nobody can say that I didn't say it: Miami will be the #2 seed in the playoffs.


Penny will get alot more burn than Doleac did...


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

54 games??



Anyway, I'll be there tonight.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

adam said:


> Why do people keep mentioning Penny? Penny is going to fill the Michael Doleac role as 11th man in the rotation. He might get about 10 minutes a game until Wade gets back and then he is going to have about 40 DNP-Coach's Decision.
> 
> 
> I just want to put it out there now so nobody can say that I didn't say it: Miami will be the #2 seed in the playoffs.


as of now, Cook and Penny are our only backup 2/3's. Penny is going to get time.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> as of now, Cook and Penny are our only backup 2/3's. Penny is going to get time.


No, Penny will only get time while Wade is injured and he will be behind Smush in the rotation. When Wade comes back he will be behind Wright and Smush. When Wade needs a rest Wright can come in at the 3 and Davis can shift to the 2. Smush can also sub for Wade at the 2 just like GP did. 

There's no scenario where we will take time from Wade and Davis who will both play 35+ minutes and give that time to Penny before giving it to Wright and Smush. Penny can't even play the 2 because he's too slow on defense. That means he only has a maximum of 13 minutes even if he got them all (which he wont because he's behind people in the rotation).

1 Williams
2 Wade
3 Davis
4 Haslem
5 Shaq

6 Smush
7 Wright
8 Zo
(9) Blount

Miami finally will have a tight 9 man rotation. I've been waiting for this for forever. I absolutely hated having all those guys (EJ, Kapono, and Posey) splitting time and going 10 men deep. It was a nightmare.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

I think Riles will find places to play Penny. He wouldn't just sit a former great like that. Need I bring up GP? Thankfully, it looks like Penny can still be a calming presence on offense.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Man...this last half hour has dragged on forever...


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Let's make 'em remember!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Ricky D is looking at home in those Heat warm-ups!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

UD40 said:


> Ricky D is looking at home in those Heat warm-ups!


I still think Riles needs to ease up and let Ricky wear his headband


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Just start the damn game....


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> I still think Riles needs to ease up and let Ricky wear his headband


Would Riley even allow Ricky to rock the Fro? Or is that against his rules too


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

wade2shaq said:


> Would Riley even allow Ricky to rock the Fro? Or is that against his rules too


I can't think of anyone having a fro in Miami...you would think if Grant was allowed to have those long dreads that Ricky could let his braids out...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Well fellas it's time to go to work

Here's to a good season :cheers:


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Riles looks a lot older man...Somthing tells me this maybe his last season


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Is that Reggie Miller or D Wright out there.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Dorell been studying DWade eh? nice move


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

daaaaaaaaaaamn Dorell with a nice block on Afflalo


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Wright is all over...


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

That comment on making Wright a shooter... Ohhhhkayyyyy.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Good to see UD hit that shot, i'd liek to see him get his shot back!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Ricky!


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Get Buckets Ricky!!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Ricky D with the fast break slam


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Thats a way to start, 10-4.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

JWill for 333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333

Timeout Pistons!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Great start! JWIll for 3!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Good start. Everyone's getting involved.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dorell again!


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

DWrighttttt wow


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

We look postive and look liek we came in with a great mindset, question is how long will it last untill Detroit makes a run..


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Dorell is looking good!


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Did JWill get a new tat?


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Ud has to hit his shots...


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Lol Shaq tossing Chauncey to the side.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

JWill has never been able to guard Chauncey though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, sweet pass by JWill!


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

JWill with his fourth assist.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

J DUBB with two great ones


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Damn JWill is looking good out there...he's got his quickness back


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

^Yeah he's looking real good


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

D Wrights gotta go up with that.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Damn JWill is looking good out there...he's got his quickness back


Same thing that i noticed....he doesnt look like a slug out there.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Sheed hit that last ball out...

Shaq's getting doubled every touch.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Is Shaq in the game?!?! Havent heard from him other than tossing Chauncey.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Where'd our intensity go?


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Haslem has to make those layups...Shaq put it right in his lap.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Never thought I'd say this, but we're trying to run too much.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Shaqs giving looks but guys gotta finish!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Timeout


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

17-16 Heat.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Dwyane Wade said:


> We look postive and look liek we came in with a great mindset, question is how long will it last untill Detroit makes a run..


That answers my question! For us to win IMO Shaq needs atleast 25..Dorell looks really uncomfterble getting the ball when his man is doubling shaq we may need to see what the Vet Penny can do..


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

I hate Reggie Miller


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Typical Heat-Pistons game so far. A game of runs where neither is able to pull away.

Dorell's got to attack the basket on those cuts and try to atleast draw some fouls.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Dwyane Wade said:


> That answers my question! For us to win IMO Shaq needs atleast 25..Dorell looks really uncomfterble getting the ball when his man is doubling shaq we may need to see what the Vet Penny can do..


Shaq doesn't need to score. If he keeps getting doubled every catch we're fine. If he doesn't get doubled he'll need to score, but he generally does.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Dorell must think he has 3 on his jersey with all the jumpers he's taking.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

#33 ALONZO MOURNING in the game


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Zo checks in...


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Zo attacks asap.....goes to the line.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

WTH? Hayes extended an arm. That's not a blocking foul...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Let's see what Blount can do...


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

JWill knocking down his second three.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

JWill's stroke looks good! Smush can't guard Chauncey either.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Wow terrible foul there.....


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Chauncey is some punk ***.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

jesus can we play basketball? theres a whistle every possession


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Blount looks so tall next to Zo.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

26-22 Detroit after one.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Why is Flip getting so irate about? Nothing really happens in the 3/10th of a second, that is, unless someone throws toward the hoop and another to tip it in. Get a freakin' grip, Flip.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*Too many missed shots from 5-10 feet out..alot of jumpers that could've been fouls/layups, and alot of missed bunny shots inside.

*Shaq has to do SOMETHING 

*JWill looks good, Dorell is doing a good job of being active on both ends, and I think Ricky needs to attack more instead of being just a jump shooter.

*Not a huge fan of JWill playing all 12 minutes either...


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Zo!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Zo!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Don't **** with Zo!


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I had to move my desktop around so i can watch the game and be online at the same time 

I hope you guys don't mind me joining.

Mad Max meet Zo!!


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

And right back comes Maxiell


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Ok we need some scoring that las possesion was horrible


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice drive by Blount.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

We're shooting WAY too many jumpers...everyone is just settling, nobody is attacking


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Hardaways in..i feel liek im seeing odom again with that #7


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> We're shooting WAY too many jumpers...everyone is just settling, nobody is attacking


I dont know too much about Ricky's game, but i'd liek to see him get the ball and attack like Wade does


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Blount's got some range


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Zo!


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Thats nice range from Blount!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Looking at Penny, I get sad that we don't have Odom any more.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Blount has range

and the announcers are annoying me. They keep calling him Blunt.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

That's how you say his last name isn't it?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Ruff Draft said:


> That's how you say his last name isn't it?


Yea u say it like Blunt


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> Blount has range
> 
> and the announcers are annoying me. They keep calling him Blunt.


After that three, I bet Rasheed wants to smoke 'Blunt.'

*rimshot*


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Jarvis was about to play Smush like a punk. Darnit.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

We can't make any FTs. Even JWill missed. I'm thankful that the Pistons acquired Hayes over the offseason.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

I always thought it was Blou-nt.....I dont know, the French sounding way, lol.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Zo for 2!


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Hayes is just what we needed.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Shaq is back. Zo gets a nice ovation.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

I like when zo is in


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sahq back in. Lets hope we do better with the double teams.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Zo could play another three seasons if he wanted too. The guy is a 36 year old in a 22 year old's body.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Swisssshhhhhhh
Sheeeeeeeeeeed


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

No Wright for a while

he didn't do bad imo.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Flop, flop, flop, flop. Shaq can't do anything about that... :curse:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

If you're going to get doubled, why wait to make your move? Earl Barron could be more productive than this


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Shaq looks like he lost muscle, his arms look liek more fat now then muscle, is it just me??


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Penny seems to be moving fine. Awesome.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Flash is the Future said:


> Flop, flop, flop, flop. Shaq can't do anything about that... :curse:


What. Was I tthe only guy that noticed the defender fell like 1.5 seconds after Shaq turned?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Ruff Draft said:


> Penny seems to be moving fine. Awesome.


Yeah. He looks OK out there.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Udominator!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ricky D!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

these whistles are getting rediculous...our whole team will foul out by the end of the 3rd if this keeps up


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

The NBA really calls too many fouls, I really wish they'd just let em play. I dotn want them to call touch fouls BOTH ways, for them and for WAde


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Ricky,

Do the Rip Hamilton. Shave your head.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

nice job by Penny guessing right for the charge


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Well, since they're letting us flop too I suppose it's cool.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> these whistles are getting rediculous...our whole team will foul out by the end of the 3rd if this keeps up


Exactly, gosh dangit "Just let my people play!"


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Tayshaun Is A Baaaaaadddd Maaannnnnn


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Wow...this is frustrating.

*WE NEED TO DRIVE THE DAMN BALL!*


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Ruff Draft said:


> Tayshaun Is A Baaaaaadddd Maaannnnnn


Aren't you trying to rub it in?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Tay with two dunks? I think that was Penny's cover.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Get Dorell back out there. He's the only guy long enough to defend Prince.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Penny should be at the line...same damn call they are giving Billups and Prince

now we're aggressive and we can't get a ****ing call


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Hahahaha Reggie is a funny man


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Ricky is the bright spot of our offense along with Jwill.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Nice roll for Ricky


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Let's go back into the game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Penny is SLOOOOOW


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Zo! Ricky D!


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

ricky got real sloppy there. he looked like he couldnt run.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Urgghhh after reggie just said that he makes me want Wade back more!!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Ruff Draft said:


> ricky got real sloppy there. he looked like he couldnt run.


Nah, he was probably going to through it down, but it would've ended in a charge.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Penny should be at the line...same damn call they are giving Billups and Prince
> 
> now we're aggressive and we can't get a ****ing call


Last year i had that "no complaining about teh refs" mentality, b/c i felt liek ti was part of the game, but after the Donaghy thing no way am i taking the same approach!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

"Pookie!?"


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Ricky's finishing well. If that were Toine it would've either

a) Been a charge
b) Been blocked
Or c) been some crazy flip shot that missed everything.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

UD40 said:


> "Pookie!?"


You got a problem with it?


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

UD40 said:


> "Pookie!?"


LoL i didnt see the whole commercial but caught the end, he meant his wife i take it? I've actually heard rumors about how WAde and his wife may split up or already did, but not sure if its reliable at all! Anyone hear that??


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Did someone just break their own ankles?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

let's get 2 good possessions to end the half...that's all i ask


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Good drive by UD


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Lets see if we can piece together a little run and end the half strong, thats one of detroits things end strong..


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

"The pathetic Reggie Miller."

Lol, ouch.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Nice Lefty from Dorell!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Dwyane Wade said:


> LoL i didnt see the whole commercial but caught the end, he meant his wife i take it? I've actually heard rumors about how WAde and his wife may split up or already did, but not sure if its reliable at all! Anyone hear that??


He was calling his mom.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Heat 42
Pistons 48

Halftime


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Nice D by Ricky.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Hopefully we keep driving to the basket in the 2nd half. And Shaq needs to stay away from that 4th foul early on in the 3rd.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Our rebounding got sloppy. But without Wade, against the Pistons, in our first game with Ricky and Blount, and with Shaq scoreless and in foul trouble, being down 48-42 is definitely a good thing. This team can score.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

16 & 8? I didn't know Prince took it to us that badly in the first half.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

After seeing te first half, I'm more happy then I was a week ago about Ricky D (and I was jumping off the walls.)


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD40 said:


> After seeing te first half, I'm more happy then I was a week ago about Ricky D (and I was jumping off the walls.)


Yeah, Ricky's mid range shot is very good and we all know how well Wade can find his open shooters so I cant wait to see how they play together.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

wade2shaq said:


> Hopefully we keep driving to the basket in the 2nd half. And Shaq needs to stay away from that 4th foul early on in the 3rd.


Is Shaq being on the floor tonight really making any difference? His half-assed effort is one of the reasons we're not up right now


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

wade2shaq said:


> Yeah, Ricky's mid range shot is very good and we all know how well Wade can find his open shooters so I cant wait to see how they play together.


I really want to see him be more agressive though....it just seems like he's settling way too much for jumpers

He's keeping us alive though


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Is Shaq being on the floor tonight really making any difference? His half-assed effort is one of the reasons we're not up right now


It mite not be his effort anymore but just a bad habit. He use to take it lazy and easy and now i think its just a habit and thats the way he is now, we gotta get use to it...


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> I really want to see him be more agressive though....it just seems like he's settling way too much for jumpers
> 
> He's keeping us alive though


Imagine where we'd be tonight without him!


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

You can always rely on Ricky to get buckets. In any form.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Is Shaq being on the floor tonight really making any difference? His half-assed effort is one of the reasons we're not up right now


He hasnt done anything but if we're going to win tonight I think we're gonna need Shaq to do SOMETHING. We've gotten open shots and drives to basket off of his passes, now the others have got to help out and either hit some of those open shots or drive to the basket more.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Ricky 13
Udonis 8
JWill 7 
Dorell 7

I'll take those numbers from our 4 other starters, Shaq has to get his **** together if we expect to win


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

3/6 vs. 14/19 at the FT line is the stat of the 1st half, that's the lack of Shaq and absense of Wade, with no agressiveness from everyone.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Thats surprising that this is the first tiem since 2005 since shaq has gone scoreless in teh first half, i thought that hes had some with us


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Afflalo. The next Raja Bell.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Ricky D for 333333


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Ricky D, baby.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Put Zo in.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Woooooooooooooooooooooo

Go Ricky


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Another stupid touch foul called by the refs..How many of those have we gotten?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

can we get a REF YOU SUCK???? what the hell are we doing in the stands?


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Beautifully done by Dorell


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice layup by Dorell


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Put Zo in, please


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Prince. Again.

Not a smart move by Dorrell there. He should've passed out, not in.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

****! So sloppy!


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Damn, that's why the Pistons are leading right now.


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

We've had our moments so far, but man, Shaq looks just awful out there. He also looks like he's packed on some lbs. this summer.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Besides trying to smash everything into the faces of the Heat, get back into the game Maxiell!


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Man, what's with Shaq? He passed away the ball every time he has it in his hands. That is not so him.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

that's a BS call...this crew is not good whatsoever


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

No dont take him out, FEED HIM THE BALL


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Dyess! You blew it.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Does dorell get fouled up by Billups? It's hard to see from that angle.


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

Atta boy, Shaq


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Finally Shaq


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

WTF is up with our post d?


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Like a well-oiled machine.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

how many times will dorell get beat on that screen? please dorell, you gotta fight around that


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Yeah, shaq!


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

If your detroit why not just keeping getting Prince the ball? IT seems liek everytime we makea run then they get him the ball..


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

nice drive by JWill


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Atta' boy White Chocolate


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Wow, JWill!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

And just like that, we're back!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sweet layup by JWill!

Thank you for showing up Shaq.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

And that's why I won't prematurely blame Shaq. When they let him play, and he's not doubled, he's pretty automatic. I don't think he can score on the double anymore though. But with Ricky out there, and when Wade gets back, how will they double him?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

great defensive possession


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

nice, we're FINALLY getting some calls to go our way...


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Time to take over the lead.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I'd keep running that high pick n roll with JWill


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Damn Nazr. Maxiell would've dunked it.


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

ok, the pistons are playing poorly right now, time to take ovaaaaa


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, now our shots arent falling. Thankfully our D has picked up.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great drive Smush!


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Smush. Are you serious?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

How bout we give it to Zo, and not Blount?


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Blount can't be a go to guy. Pass him the ball for a jumper and let him sink it. He can't create.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

blh5387 said:


> ok, the pistons are playing poorly right now, *time to take ovaaaaa*


That's where we need Dwyane..


----------



## Vivaldi (Nov 12, 2006)

Damn, Smush didn't get it off on time.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Down 4, end of the 3rd.

We need to pick n roll these guys to death....we get our guards coming downhill off the screens and it puts a TON of pressure on their D. It's worked all night, we run it 2-3 times in a row, then go away from it.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

We're seriously wasting possessions running the usual DWade plays for Mark Blount...


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Another defensive 3 second call, we got a lot of those last year too, why does our team get it so much, we have to lead the league...


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

And... we're back down by 8.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Seriously why the hell is Blount the go-to guy?!?!?!


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

WHY are we getting blount the ball and isoing???????????????????????????


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

And... Reggie Miller continues to suck the Pistons nuts.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The lineup with JWill, Smush and Davis isnt working tonight.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Are they _serious_ about that call?

Wow.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

seriously......can we play basketball? too many damn whistles


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Theres the chants! Late but there here


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

Arrggg


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Put UD back in, all Blount can do is make open shots and he's trying to create.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

blh5387 said:


> And... Reggie Miller continues to suck the Pistons nuts.


He's obligated to, as it makes his last two seasons in the league look much better.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> Put UD back in, all Blount can do is make open shots and he's trying to create.


He's got 4 fouls but I dont know how much longer we can go without him out there.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

We need to cut the lead a little, if not detroit will take over...


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)




----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Look at Flip go! Nice play, too bad Hayes missed.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

another reason why laker fans hated smush, lol always making the bonehead plays, now if they could only get rid of cook lol


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

What an ugly quarter.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Smush came in for JWill and Blount for UD and we lost it. Mainly Blount isoing though.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

i dont understand why the ball doesnt get thrown into shaq every time down the court


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

Geez, this is disturbing to watch. The Heat can't seem to get any sort of offensive flow going.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

One thing to take away from this is that Ricky D will be a much needed addition to this team, and will bring something Shimmy didn't....talent.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

the Heat just has no clue what a jump-shot looks like.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

UD40 said:


> One thing to take away from this is that Ricky D will be a much needed addition to this team, and will bring something Shimmy didn't....talent.


Yeah, and it appears that Mark Blount will bring the same thing that Shimmy did. We need PJ Brown here.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

WE didnt play that back but our team looks liek a bunch of scrubs out there, bunch of young guys and stuff like years ago b/c we have so many new faces and numbers...


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

UD fouls out with 14 & 10.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Well, at least Ricky is killing it. Maybe he does a DWade impersonation? Remember that amazing comeback a couple years ago?


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Lol....are you serious?! How is that a foul on Shaq?

I give up.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

31-12 from Tayshaun? Seriously wow. He's normally their best guy against us, but those are Tim Duncan numbers.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Dorell is getting torched


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> Yeah, and it appears that Mark Blount will bring the same thing that Shimmy did. We need PJ Brown here.


I think he'll be fine if he just plays the UD jump shot type role...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Have the Pistons been playing Zone D the entire 4th? I've noticed it for most of the 4th but wasnt paying attention to the beginning of the quarter when they made their run and we disappeared.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

UD40 said:


> Lol....are you serious?! How is that a foul on Shaq?
> 
> I give up.


That's the other proeblem tonight. But I'm OK with Shaq's performance. And Smush had his moments. Blount has lost my stamp of approval though.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Dwyane Wade said:


> I think he'll be fine if he just plays the UD jump shot type role...


I don't like those isos one bit. You remember Varejao doing that spin move and taking the game winning shot away from Lebron last year? That's what Blount is reminding me of.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

What the heck is Shaq doing?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> That's the other proeblem tonight. But I'm OK with Shaq's performance. And Smush had his moments. Blount has lost my stamp of approval though.


Smush had a moment. That 1 layup in the 3rd. He's been sloppy and when he was the PG we looked very disorganized offensively.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Is anyone noticing how Shaq is tossing Maxiell around?


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Detroit played it smart. they were hell-bent in doubling Shaq all game. they knew Miami cant score from the outside consistently (except Davis) for 48 minutes.

Smush....if hes going to play like that for the rest of the season, i think we're better off with Payton.

Penny--my goodness you look so slow and old.

Blount--relax, your not an all-star. play youre role. i like his outside shooting, but there were a few times he tried to do too much.

alot of new faces, will take a while before the Heat mesh. We need Wade back ASAP to take off some of the pressure Shaq is getting. i can see him having a bad month with the constant double teaming.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Untill we get Wade back i really cant but a finger on how we're goin gto be this year, imnot surprised by our performance, it was decent, but to beat the pistons you need to be more hten decent. Detroit honestly didnt even look that good today. But we'll find out how bad'well be once Dwyane comes back, boy can i not wait untill that


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Could have been worse. How can Dorell/Ricky do a worse job on Tayshaun than Shimmy? I think he beat us tonight, though Dorell needs to fight over more screens. Tay normally exerts more energy guarding Wade too, so I suppose that hurt us.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

wow...

Prince whipped Wright like a rented mule


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Dwyane Wade said:


> Untill we get Wade back i really cant but a finger on how we're goin gto be this year, imnot surprised by our performance, it was decent, but to beat the pistons you need to be more hten decent. Detroit honestly didnt even look that good today. But we'll find out how bad'well be once Dwyane comes back, boy can i not wait untill that


What's good, D. Wade? - It's hard for me to watch Shaq/Heat without D.wade, can't wait until Flash is back on the court - Keep your head up, guys


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

My thoughts on the players tonight:-

Ricky Davis - showed good range, some ill advised shots but unfortunately we need all the offense we can get right now. Shot reasonably effiiently (10-19, 2-5 from 3) but needs to do more than just score for this team at the moment.

Jason Williams - was exeptional early but seemed to tire, as Pat kept him on a long time in the first half. Had a nice line (11,7 and 9) but shot poorly (3-9). Controlled the tempo and made smart decisions and looks more comfortable here, now in his 3rd year as a Heat.

Dorell Wright - was great early, showed some signs of aggressive moves and jump shots but again, seemed to negate his good work with some poor shot selection. Had trouble with Prince's length, but Prince was on fire tonight. Wright showed the best and worst of his game - confidence in his shot and making the right plays will go along way for him.

Udonis Haslem - workhorse, as always. I wouldnt expect any less from UD - 14 and 10 on 50% is money for him, his jumper looked nice and as always, the hustle and energy were evident. 

Shaquille O'Neal - was patient with the double team early and did a good job moving the ball. Got some stupid fouls which limited him down the stretch. looked good at the end of the third when he got single coverage, but needs to not force his way through the double team. Was a quiet night for the Daddy, hopfully he picks it up tomorrow.

Smush Parker - tried to do to much. When he was spoting up for jumpers was when he looked good, his slashing move to the hoop also. Made some stupid decisions (the around the back play...wtf?) and was a bit erratic. Team looked much better when he wasnt on the floor.

Mark Blount - looked nice early with the hook in traffic and the long two, but again tried to do too much. His game is spoting up for jumpers, not creating off the dribble. Should improve later on in the season when hes more comfortable.

Alonzo Mourning - looked good when he was in. The energy was there, as always and was active on defence. Blocked some nice shots and a beautiful hook in the lane was vintage Zo. What else would you expect from the guy.

Penny Hardaway - wasnt out there much, but didnt look that rusty. He wont get much time, clearly - and it was a bad mismatch having him guard Prince. Was a non-descript performance from Penny.


Im most dissapointed with the way we just folded in the 4th...we didnt look good at all. 6 minutes with no basket is terrible. Its only one game, against a tough opponent, but i think we will see a better effort tomorrow night against the Pacers (our perrenial bogey team...)


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Shaq is fat AND stupid:



> "We took a lot of jump shots, way too many jump shots," O'Neal said. "I'd like more than six shots if we're going to win, especially until Dwyane comes back."


His quote after the game. Are you kidding me? Is he too stupid to realize that it's his own damn fault? Nobody was holding a gun to his head and making him pass the ball out of those double teams. Nobody forced him to commit those 4 turnovers and multiple fouls in limited minutes. He needs to get a clue and a new personal trainer not named Ronald McDonald.

If anything, I felt that his negative influence played too many minutes. He should be backing up Zo right now. Coming off the bench splitting the minutes 24 each at least until he gets his *** in shape.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Interesting quote.

Shaq, to me, was very deferring to his teammates. You cant blame your teammates to the press after the 1st game of the season. Thats sets a negative tone. Shaq was getting doubled, so he passed out to open teammates for jumpers or guys cutting to the hoop...isnt that the game plan? 

Its not your teammates who got you 4 fouls, dribbled the ball off your foot twice and made you pass the ball to them Shaq...take some responsibility for your own performance.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

If Shaq gets doubled, he should pass it. i'm perfectly fine with that. He's gotta try to stay out of foul trouble though, which means not giving the defender the opportunity to even think about flopping. Shaq's gotta stay on the court more, but if he's getting doubled everytime down the court he's doing his job. When he doesn't get doubled he needs to score and not defer. But from doubles? Find the open man.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

BG44 said:


> Interesting quote.
> 
> Shaq, to me, was very deferring to his teammates. You cant blame your teammates to the press after the 1st game of the season. Thats sets a negative tone. Shaq was getting doubled, so he passed out to open teammates for jumpers or guys cutting to the hoop...isnt that the game plan?
> 
> Its not your teammates who got you 4 fouls, dribbled the ball off your foot twice and made you pass the ball to them Shaq...


Exactly. You and I are in agreement about blaming your teammates. I think that it's petty and classless. After all, his teammates are the ones getting all the rebounds that he is too lazy to try for, doing all the dribbling that he can't do, and doing all the defending he refuses to play while he plods up the court at a snails pace to camp the right block, not the left block oh no, only the right block because heaven forbid he should have an offensive repertoire, and proceed to try and dislodge his defender with his fat *** and either commit a foul or resort to a last ditch pass with the shot clock winding down resulting in a low percentage play. I wonder how long his teammates would take this bull. Lucky for him that Dwyane will come back and squeeze whatever he can out of him and take us on a title run like he always does.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Thing that i dislike most about that quote is - we are trying to work a bunch of new guys into the rotation - whether its guys whose havent played much (Dorell) or new acquisitions (Davis,Blount,Smush,Penny), they are now gonna be second guessing themselves. When they have an open jumper, are they gonna start thinking about Shaq's angry mug looking at them while theyre tryin to shoot?

Opening night, once again, sucked


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Flash is the Future said:


> If Shaq gets doubled, he should pass it. i'm perfectly fine with that. He's gotta try to stay out of foul trouble though, which means not giving the defender the opportunity to even think about flopping. Shaq's gotta stay on the court more, but if he's getting doubled everytime down the court he's doing his job. When he doesn't get doubled he needs to score and not defer. But from doubles? Find the open man.


Everybody in the NBA gets doubled. Anybody can take anybody one on one. The difference with Shaq is that he was being doubled on the catch. However, he had at least a dozen (because he put up 6 shots and had 4 turnovers) plays where he was not doubled on the catch. His effective range is only about 4 feet from the basket and he catches it about 6 feet out. I really can't see any way for him to get that extra 2 feet because that's the exact space that his defender is occupying. There's simply no solution for what he wants to do. It is outside the realm of physics and reality. Maybe he's playing basketball in another dimension, maybe 4th dimension, I dunno. He did call himself the big Aristotle. I really can't see him achieving an effective result when he can't put the ball on the floor without turning it over. He dribbled the ball off his foot or committed a charge every time he put it on the floor. He's just grossly overweight.  Luckily we only need him to act as a pivot to receive the ball on the block and coordinate the plays with Wade. He can still slam it down and act as an immovable pivot.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

My post-game evaluations:

*The Good:*
Ricky Davis - 44 minutes, 23 points on 10/19 shooting. He was our offense for most of the night. He shot the ball well tonight, but I don't like Ricky relying primarily on his jumper like he did tonight, lanes will open up when Dwyane comes back, but I think Ricky will be even better if he attacks the rim. On the other end, his defense wasn't great - not because of a lack of effort, I just don't think Ricky has a good grasp of our defensive terminology and rotations, there were many times that guys were pulling him aside and saying a few words to him to explain. Without Ricky, this could've been ALOT worse.

Udonis Haslem - 31 minutes, 14 points & 10 rebounds on 50% shooting. Udonis clocked in and did his usual routine. Hampered by some foul trouble tonight, he was the victim of quite a few ticky tack fouls that kept him off the floor. Until Dwyane comes back, we're going to rely on Udonis to score more than usual - tonight was what we needed, but if we could keep him on the floor for 8-10 more minutes (keeping Blount on the bench) it would've definitely benefitted us. 

Jason Williams - 41 minutes, 11 points 7 rebounds 9 assists. Jason definitely proved that his knees are feeling better than a year ago. He had the quickness and aggressiveness that we traded for two summers ago. But, 41 minutes seems like too many minutes for JWill, especially when we're playing in Indiana tomorrow night. The problem is extending Smush's minutes at this point seems like a huge mistake. 

*The Average*
Alonzo Mourning - 15 minutes, 3 points 3 rebounds 2 blocks. Zo didn't put up big numbers tonight, but he had a positive impact on the game while he was in. He still dominates the lane on defense, blocking 2 shots but affecting many more. With a sub-par game from Shaq, Zo did a fine job of keeping the team alive without a good night from the Big Fella.

*The Rest*
Dorell Wright - 24 minutes, 9 points, 4 rebounds, 1 block. He was understandably nervous for his 1st opening night start, so I'm giving Dorell somewhat of a "pass" on tonight. He's at his best when he doesn't have to make decisions, if he can let his natural talent make the play, he'll more than likely do the right thing. But too many times Dorell left his feet not knowing what his next move is, or forcing the point with some of his shots. He tried to do too much, and that's been the knock on him throughout preseason. While many will blame Tayshaun's big night on Wright, I'd like to mention that Ricky was also guarding Tayshaun, and didn't fair too well either. Dorell was our best matchup with Tayshaun, so we almost have to live with the results, but it sure would've been nice to have Pose or EJ for that matchup.

Shaquille O'Neal - 29 minutes, 9 points, 7 rebounds, 5 fouls, 4 turnovers. Scoreless in the 1st half. Slow and lethargic. If Shaq wanted to make a statement with Wade out, I hope this wasn't what he's trying to show us. He went through a stretch where he was effective, but I don't see the advantage of pounding the ball into Shaq to draw a double team every possession when things obviously weren't working for us. My biggest gripe with Shaq is his decision making on the block - I've never understood why he is surveying the floor EVERYTIME he gets the ball on the block. If the double is coming immediately on the touch, why delay your move so that Prince (or whomever) can set the double? I'd love to see Shaq catch, power dribble and go up strong before the double can get there - I'm not Pat Riley, but sure as hell think it'd work. 

Smush Parker - 25 minutes, 7 points, 3 rebounds, 2 assists. Mark down that "behind the back in traffic" as STRIKE ONE with Riley. It won't take much for Riles to shut him down if he keeps making bad decisions. I would bet that even Antoine knows that was a bonehead play.

Mark Blount - 19 minutes, 4 points. Showed his one strength - he's got great range and a good shot for a big man. He also showed he doesn't make good decisions, and he tried to do way too much tonight. I think (hope) better things will come from Blount as he gets more comfortable.

Penny Hardaway - Showed no limitations athletically. 2 rebounds and an assist in 7 minutes is nothing to complain about. He's a role player playing spot minutes, he did his job just fine tonight.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Well said. Id put Dorell in the 'Average' category, he did some nice things - looked good attacking the hoop, but not good taking fadeaway jump shots. Looked a bit nervous, but we will see how he does against Danny Granger tomorrow night. Im hoping he'll score double figures one of these days


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

BG44 said:


> Well said. Id put Dorell in the 'Average' category, he did some nice things - looked good attacking the hoop, but not good taking fadeaway jump shots. Looked a bit nervous, but we will see how he does against Danny Granger tomorrow night. Im hoping he'll score double figures one of these days


But he defniatly made some rookie like mistakes, i still feel like Dorell is a rookie, and you'll hear annoucers call him that once in awhile mistakingly, hes been a rookie his whole career...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Well, when u look at Dorell - he is practically a rookie. Hes barely played over a normal seasons worth of games (hes played in 90 total) in 4 years. Hes younger still than most rookies coming out of college. He has only really had about 20 games worth of meaningful minutes, so in every sense he practically is still a rookie. You cant expect him to put up huge numbers yet - hes always looking over his shoulder. If hed been force fed minutes like Josh Smith or someone like that, hed be much further advanced personally - but we didnt have the time to do that. Hes not a finished product by a long stretch but hes only 21 - time is on his side.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Shaq is a statue when he gets the pass. Teams are going to do exactly what the Pistons did tonight until he starts moving when he gets that pass


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

adam said:


> Everybody in the NBA gets doubled. Anybody can take anybody one on one. The difference with Shaq is that he was being doubled on the catch. However, he had at least a dozen (because he put up 6 shots and had 4 turnovers) plays where he was not doubled on the catch. His effective range is only about 4 feet from the basket and he catches it about 6 feet out. I really can't see any way for him to get that extra 2 feet because that's the exact space that his defender is occupying. There's simply no solution for what he wants to do. It is outside the realm of physics and reality. Maybe he's playing basketball in another dimension, maybe 4th dimension, I dunno. He did call himself the big Aristotle. I really can't see him achieving an effective result when he can't put the ball on the floor without turning it over. He dribbled the ball off his foot or committed a charge every time he put it on the floor. He's just grossly overweight. Luckily we only need him to act as a pivot to receive the ball on the block and coordinate the plays with Wade. He can still slam it down and act as an immovable pivot.


alot of it is also a result of how the NBA has evolved over the years. its much softer than before. Shaq cant just bully others around like he used too with the rule changes. Its not a big mans game anymore.

the moment he backs up his opponent, they fly across the court like if they got shot from a canon. He has to stop being lazy and adjust and bring his "finesse" game more often.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

wade2shaq said:


> Have the Pistons been playing Zone D the entire 4th? I've noticed it for most of the 4th but wasnt paying attention to the beginning of the quarter when they made their run and we disappeared.


The Zone shut the Heat down when the Pistons switched to it in the 4th, according to Shaq.



> The Pistons scored 28 points off 17 Heat turnovers and were 23 of 30 from the free-throw line. The Heat made 9 of 15 attempts from the line. But the game changed in the Pistons' favor once they switched to a zone defense to limit O'Neal's touches after he scored on three consecutive possessions in the second half.
> 
> ''We made way too many mistakes,'' O'Neal said. ``We didn't play well when they pulled that zone out.''


http://www.miamiherald.com/592/story/292977.html


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

:wink:


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

UD40 said:


> Ricky is the bright spot of our offense along with Jwill.


:joke:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

thaKEAF said:


> :wink:


:rant: :dancingpadlock:rly::nunu::cabbagepatch::crazy:

I like the new smilies


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

I forgot I went to this game, I guess I just blocked it out of my memory.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

DQ for 3 said:


> Without Ricky, this could've been ALOT worse.


I don't think we've said that more than once.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

EnterTheMatrix said:


> I don't think we've said that more than once.


We'd have to assume I was drunk


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

DQ for 3 said:


> We'd have to assume I was drunk


:rofl:

Remember this: 


> "We took a lot of jump shots, way too many jump shots," O'Neal said. "I'd like more than six shots if we're going to win, especially until Dwyane comes back."


Shaq used to annoy me with these complaints about not getting enough ball.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah I'm glad to see that over with.


----------

